# Lacoste polo shirts - Made in Peru



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Recently the Lacoste outlet in Seattle were having a super sale. Polo shirts were selling for $23 when they usually retail for $80+

Does anyone know if the quality is lower for those found in outlets (like RL or 346 BB). I was told that the product at outlets are the same as the retail shops? Does anyone know if this is a fact?

Also, is the quality the same for Lacoste made in France and those made in Peru?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe all Lacoste polos are now "Designed in France, Made in Peru", as the label states. It's generally good quality stuff, but you are paying a huge premium to put the little croc on your chest.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

nolan50410 said:


> I believe all Lacoste polos are now "Designed in France, Made in Peru", as the label states. It's generally good quality stuff, but you are paying a huge premium to put the little croc on your chest.


Exactly true about the premium. However, Lacoste polos fit me perfectly, the quality is there and the croc is a less-awful logo than the pony.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And a plain pocket is even better!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I recall seeing stack after stack of them in Peru a few years ago--all you wanted for around $5. Knock-offs, seconds, over-runs--there was no way to tell, but every market had a gracious plenty at very low prices.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> I believe all Lacoste polos are now "Designed in France, Made in Peru", as the label states.


Last I heard, Lacoste shirts sold in France were domestically manufactured while the rest of the world received the Peru-made variety. Perhaps that has finally changed as well, but I haven't seen anything conclusive about it.

Anyone heading to France anytime soon?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> And a plain pocket is even better!


Right...a polo shirt with a pocket sure looks great. Even better with a pocket protector.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

The market outside of France is labeled "Designed in France - Made in Peru" If you want the French made, search for "Chemise Lacoste". Loads of Lacoste on feeBay...

The real deal vintage Lacoste shirts have a different logo: If you look at the little 'gator closely, you'll see the lines in the body spell out "Lacoste".


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

The only Lacoste's with 'Lacoste' spelled on the logo was for those I bought in India (authentic sold under license). But then they too did away with the writing and now its the standard logo.

Thanks


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

I was in France last summer (2011) and the polos (at least the one or two I checked the label in - was curious myself) were, in fact, made in France. The name of the actual manufacturing company putting them together (also noted on label) escapes me at the moment but I believe all of the Lacoste polos sold in the EU are made by the same licensee if not in the same factory.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a pink oxford from Lacoste. It says, "Designed in France. Made in Romania". I was disappointed, but when it comes to outsourcing, at least it isn't "Designed in Romania, Made in North Korea".

Thomas


----------

